# portafilter storage



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

What do people use for portafilter storage? Have 2 with the rocket (soon to be 3 when I get a naked) and ideally want something that isbwall mounted (if such a thing exists!)


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ykmetals.com/img/iron_nails-1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ykmetals.com/products/iron-nails.html&h=325&w=450&tbnid=7uw2qeUtkC6sRM:&zoom=1&docid=RPqVk7uqQHkruM&hl=en-GB&ei=-95iVYXlCovkUsjLgbgK&tbm=isch&ved=0CCUQMygAMAA

Basic but it will work!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Basic but works...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Basic but works...


Oh no the coffee burglar has stolen you hot water and steam taps


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

When the naked comes put the other 2 in the loft as you'll never use them again. Simples


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think there is one on the market that is wall mounted. You could have a go at making your own. Have a look *at this project.*

Alternatively, using some metal clips *like these*  could do the trick and be quite straightforward to set up.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> When the naked comes put the other 2 in the loft as you'll never use them again. Simples


Split pours are a bit of a challenge with a naked!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty sure whiteyj could rustle something up like this


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think PF storage is usually an issue- so there isn't a good solution on the market.

If you can get one wood worked air printed lots of good ideas on google images.



coffeechap said:


> Oh no the coffee burglar has stolen you hot water and steam taps


Oh crap!

Your right!

Where did they go???

Actually just had some wooden ones made- waiting for them to be posted.










A little bothered that they look like little wooden penises- but will probably be ok.

At the worst- there's s joke about getting milk out of them in there.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Pretty sure whiteyj could rustle something up like this
> 
> View attachment 14351


They are so so cool!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Though a kitchen draw really is the best option!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> A little bothered that they *look like little wooden penises*- but will probably be ok.
> 
> At the worst- there's s joke about getting milk out of them in there.


Errrrrr Stumpy! You seriously need to get to a doctors!!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Oh no the coffee burglar has stolen you hot water and steam taps


Perhaps they are naked hot water & steam taps so the portafilter didn't feel uncomfortable ?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

You mean like this?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Did Bondy not have some cool wall mounted thing? Off for a search....


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Did Bondy not have some cool wall mounted thing? Off for a search....


Yes he did (does): http://www.ecm.de/zubehoer/wandhalterung/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can just see it in situ here:http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17653-Newest-Setup


----------

